

MySQLTuner - paraschopra
http://blog.mysqltuner.com/faq/

======
piers
If you want to download it just wget mysqltuner.pl

~~~
paraschopra
There is another one: <http://www.day32.com/MySQL/>

But it throws error on my Ubuntu box.

